# NY (Kingston)-Hairless male rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Two, young, male, *hairless* rats are available for adoption in Kingston NY, pictures and contact:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21117705
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21117683

There was a fight with injury to one prior to surrender, so I do not know if they can really live together. I advise careful re-introduction with adherence to recommendations and information on rattyrat.com > guidebook > these three sections:
Introducing New Rats to Your Colony
Rat Language (Look for signs of anger and aggression.)
Pecking Order

Kim said: "Both non-neutered, ...adoption fee is $30 for both. They had been surrendered by a smoker, they are 18 months old, were housed together, though prior to surrender there was a fight with damage to one. I have been told that they are sweet and cuddly and come with their cage."

Adoption as soon as possible is best due to limited resources at the Ulster County SPCA. Contact information is in links above. Please call them for all information.

Thank you,
Raquel
[email protected] (If you email me about this, please say, Kingston rats.)


----------

